# More pics - dogs learning how to camp with a picket line!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I SO wish I had sledding pics and video for everyone, but unfortunately I got a call from my dad today (who manages the trail system that runs behind my property) saying that I won't be allowed to sled on that trail anymore. I'm super, super bummed. So, instead of sledding today, I took the time to set up a prototype winter camp, and work out the kinks before I (hopefully) go camping for real in mid-January.





































More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bandit wanted to find out if he could play with Willow while he was on the picket...




























The dogs did better than I expected, and they stayed picketed for a good couple hours while I worked around the farm and hung out in the tent. Just tried to make it as close as possible to a "real" camping trip.

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Very pretty pics!! They look like they did great!

And when do I get to ship Tiberius your way so he can play with your doggies? lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!!!  They did do very well - there was a little whining and barking (and a few howls escaped out of Loki) but they settled down quickly. I gave them lots of treats, and their full dinner, while on the picket, and that helped!

I forgot a pic, though


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

awww why can't you go on your local trail anymore? 

Thats such a cool set up, is it a special kind of tent for winter camping?


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I love that last pic!! Its soooo pretty!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool set up you have there. I have always wondered how the dogs don't get cold when it's freezing out. I realize their coats are "special" (for lack of a better term!) but do they really stay warm just curled up on straw? It just blows my mind!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> And when do I get to ship Tiberius your way so he can play with your doggies? lol


Hey, I'll pay for the airfare if you want to ship Tiberius here!  He would fit in, that's for sure! My guys would get him over his pulling fear in no time too 



> awww why can't you go on your local trail anymore?


It's a bridle trail, and the park management is afraid I'll spook the horses. I am a rider myself, so I understand horses' needs. I was prepared to pull way over at the first sign of horses coming, and my dogs are trained to sit or lay down quietly when a horse goes past on the trail. I was even going to go out at dawn when the trail is quietest, and only when there's a good coating of snow - but the park still said no. It's OK, it's their park and I respect that. I'm looking into some other local trails now...



> Thats such a cool set up, is it a special kind of tent for winter camping?


LOL, I wish!!! It looks neat sitting there in the snow like that, but that tent actually won't work in January. That much has been made clear!  I was given that tent as a gift on Christmas, and today was the first time I opened it up. It's definitely a one-season (summer) tent. There are no zippers to close the window flaps or door flap - just little velcro squares for the windows and NO way to secure the door flap! I put my 20-degree sleeping bag INSIDE my 50-degree sleeping bag, and put that on top of a stack of blankets. Wearing two layers on top and a pair of Polartec insulated horseback riding breeches, I climbed into the bags inside the tent and still froze! There was a cold draft coming in from under the door flap.



> Cool set up you have there. I have always wondered how the dogs don't get cold when it's freezing out. I realize their coats are "special" (for lack of a better term!) but do they really stay warm just curled up on straw? It just blows my mind!


I know! It blows my mind too!!! Honestly, they probably didn't even need the straw. It was 22 outside with no wind, and a little sunshine... but for my peace of mind and their comfort I threw down a half-bale. 

Loki and Bandit are not as used to the cold as Willow and Jasper - Willow and Jazz spend considerably more time outside, and sleep outdoors every night. Genetically, they are thicker-coated as well. That said, I'm comfortable leaving Bandit and Loki outside at night down to about 20 degrees (with shelter, of course). I've slowly worked them down to this point as they've coated up more, and as they continue to gain coat I'll push them a little more. I know that Bandit still has coat to gain (from last winter's pics, that is obvious), and Loki I'm not too sure about. He may be at his limit. 

It's definitely a balancing act. I prefer to have them sleep in the bedroom with me, but they also need to be able to tolerate the cold since they spend time outdoors too. I'm actually shocked that no one blew their summer coat this year - instead, the new winter one just kind of started growing, and it's still getting thicker. Last fall, I only had Willow, but she had an epic coat blow that led directly into growing her winter fuzz. I was expecting the same from the other dogs.

It's 6 degrees outside right now, and Willow is outside in the deck kennel for the night. The entire floor is bedded down with fluffy straw, and she has two doghouses to retreat to, both stuffed with fresh straw. There's a warm corner where the side of the house meets a built-in bench, too. But, where is Willow? She's curled up in a classic Husky ball, back to the wind pressed against the kennel wire, in a little nest of straw she dug for herself. 

I used to worry, but now I just accept that I'll never understand it, and trust that her body will tell her what to do (and the other dogs too)! She has the option of going somewhere warmer, and she knows its there, so I just have to believe she's more comfortable than she looks!


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

If I wouldn't miss him horribly, I'd definately considering sending him out your way for a bit. But I love coming home to the pain in the arse.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i am so jealous of you. i wish i had the time and space to work with my dogs.
so along with tiberius, i think i'll send my boys your way too


----------

